# Sharjah lisence



## rickyolleb (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been here for about 2 months now and i previuosly worked in saudi arabia for 16 years and its been difficult here to secure everything from Emirates ID,to Bank Accounts,to medical card and now to get a drivers lisence.
I have been driving since i was 14 and drove in saudi for 16 years but here they dont honor it so i have go and get started again,i passed the theoreticals,verbal test and finally the actual driving test today but it seems expats like me from an asian country will be able to pass it for several tries and from my own perspetive its BUSINESS for the sharjah driving institute to fail you and again to collct from you fees for retest.Hope the sharjah government look for other ways to earn funds for the government.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure if it is the government doing this... or the dishonest driving schools. Is a known problem. 

Sorry you are having to deal with it. If you get failed, make a huge stink and then most likely the next time, you will be passed. Horrible to say, but they dont like to be called out on being cheats, even though they know what they are doing is wrong....


----------

